# Staff Dispatcher Curry College



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Staff Dispatcher*
Curry College 
in Milton, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 01/06/2023
*Application Due:* Open Until Filled
*Category:* Police and Public Safety
*About Curry College:*
Founded in 1879, Curry College is a private, four-year, liberal arts-based institution in Milton Massachusetts. In addition to the main campus classes for adult learners are also offered at our campus at Cordage Park in historic Plymouth. Curry College is accredited by the New England Commission of Higher Education (NECHE). Curry College offers 22 undergraduate majors, over 60 minors and concentrations, as well as five graduate programs.
The Curry College mission is to educate and graduate students prepared to engage in successful careers and active citizenship with a global perspective. We are an inclusive community of diverse learners and educators, committed to continuing our legacy of developing effective communicators with reflective and critical thinking skills. We mentor and empower our students, building meaningful relationships that inspire them to achieve their ambitions.
Curry College provides rigorous and relevant academic programs to undergraduate and graduate students, and our rich blend of liberal arts and career-directed programs is enhanced by practical field experiences and co-curricular activities. Learning at Curry extends beyond the classroom and is embedded in all that we do.
Diversity and a culture of equity and inclusion among students, faculty and staff are crucial to the mission statement of Curry College.
All qualified applicants will receive consideration for employment without regard to race, color, religion, gender, sexual orientation, sex identity or expression, national origin, age, disability, veteran status, or any other basis protected by applicable state and federal law, including Title IX.
*Job Description:*
The Public Safety Dispatcher will receive communications by telephone and email and dispatch officers by radio transmissions to render assistance to any college student, faculty staff or visitors that require assistance. They will interact with all departments having business with the department of public safety and assist whenever possible.
*Essential Functions:
1. Dispatch:*

Transmits messages from a radio communications base station in accordance with the rules and regulations of the Federal Communications Commission;
Monitors various radio frequencies to receive, evaluate, forward information;
Operates radio transmitting and receiving equipment comprising a system of fixed stations and mobile units; Checks operating condition of equipment and reports malfunctions to proper authority;
Observe, through a close circuit television system, traffic movements and conditions such as accidents, fires, and other hazards or other related Incidents;
This position is classified as an essential worker during times of natural or manufactured incidents.
*2. Administrative:*

Maintains records and logs of information such as all messages received and transmitted, weather conditions, and individuals or authorities to contact in emergency situations;
Searches files to obtain information in response to inquiries by working accurately with names, numbers, codes, and/or symbols;
Assists with filing and billing of Curry College parking violations;
Responsible for communications to Curry Community during an event by use of a mass communication program (ex. Constant contact during a snowstorm);
Ability to establish and maintain harmonious working relationships with others;
Work independently and exercise good judgment.
*Additional Functions:*

Knowledge of the terminology, coding, symbols, and standard abbreviations used in radio communications.
Knowledge of the methods of operating fixed radio communications equipment.
Respect and maintain confidentiality, parameters of operation, professional protocols, and individual privacy.
Perform other duties as assigned by supervisor of his/her designee.
*Requirements:*
*Minimum Qualifications:*

High School Diploma or equivalent.
Must be 18 years of age or older.
Basic computer knowledge and competency.
*Preferred Qualifications:*

Two years of emergency dispatch experience or equivalent.
First Aid/CPR Certification.
A valid driver's license.
*Additional Information:*
Committed to attracting and retaining a diverse staff, Curry College will honor your experiences, perspectives and unique identity. Together, our community strives to create and maintain working and learning environments that are inclusive, equitable and welcoming.
At the College's discretion, the education and experience prerequisites may be excepted where the candidate can demonstrate, to the satisfaction of the College, an equivalent combination of education and experience specifically preparing the candidate for success in the position.
Employment in this position is contingent upon the successful completion of all required pre-employment background checks.
Inquiries about the application of Title IX can be directed to the College's Title IX Coordinator, Elizabeth Canning at [email protected], (617) 979-3516, or King Academic Administration Building, 55 Atherton St, or US Department of Education, Office of Civil Rights ("OCR") - Boston Office, 5 Post Office Square, 8th Floor, Boston, MA 02109-3921, (617) 289-0111.
*Application Instructions:*
Please apply online at Job Opportunities | Curry College for consideration. Interested applicants must submit the following:

a cover letter;
a resume; and;
a list of three professional references, one of which must be a former or current supervisor, including complete contact information and professional titles.
*Apply Online*
Curry College is committed to a policy of equal opportunity in every aspect of its operations. The College values diversity and seeks talented students, faculty and staff from a variety of backgrounds.


----------

